# Tri-Color Shark Jawbone Bracelet



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

I really like the way this turned out.

The core is 4 strands of international orange and the rest is finished out with black and dark multi-camo.



Updated with link to a better picture


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## MidwestCord (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks guys. I really like the color combo in a cobra and was trying to figure out a way to bring the 3 colors together in a jawbone weave. I didn't want to weave a de-cored orange strand through like I would do on a cobra so making the core the 3rd color was my solution.


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

I really like it!


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

Another tri-color variation. My son likes green so this was created for him. It's Moss, Olive Drab, and Neon Green.


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

Do you have any pics from the creation process?


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

I start by getting the core to length on the jig. In this picture, I would cut the core strands right at my thumb so that it would be just below the knot that secures the core to the buckle. I then melt in the other two colors (5 feet of each) to the core. Then it's on to making a normal shark jawbone weave. I have tried making the core wrap around to the back (all one color looping through the buckles but ultimately like the control of cutting them short and having the one buckle with all 3 colors showing on it. Look at the pics of the bracelets and you will see one buckle side with all 3 colors. The other side only has one color. Next time I make a tri-color, I'll take pics so it makes more sense.


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

Can I also assume that this is a lose woven bracelet, or did you sench them down tightly?


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

Very tightly woven. I pull them so tight, I have to wear gloves to protect my hands.


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

Hopefully these pics will make it a little more clear. First pic is with the 3 colors fused and ready to start knotting. In the second pic, the core has been pulled tight and the first knot made. After that it's just continuing the jawbone weave to the end of the bracelet and cut/finish.


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

A couple of color variations that I did for a relative that lives in the desert southwest. The one with the teal core was liked by them more than the orange core.


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

I like that blue, what color is that core?


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

The "blue" one is teal core and desert camo with tan. The other is international orange core and desert camo with moss.


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

Here's a bunch of 3 color shark jawbone bracelets that I have added to my personal use collection. Almost all variations of the ones previously posted here in this thread but with different color cores. My favorites are still dark multi-cam/black/orange and the desert camo/tan/teal.


----------

